# Will I be able to Egg Share again?



## MissSunshine (Apr 2, 2006)

Hi ladies,

Just a general question. Some of you will know my treatment was cancelled this week, because my Oestrogen level rose to over 96,000 and I had over 26 follies!!   

What I want to know is will this stop me from Egg Sharing again? I'm keen to get going again as soon as I get the all clear from the hospital, but will they let me?

Thanks for you time, Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi Rhonda, 

To bo honest I'm not sure!  From what i understand the clinic will be able to adjust the medication and keep a close eye on your so it shouldnt stop you sharing again.  I'm sure there are lots of cases when treatment has been abandoned for the same reason as yours, but the next trreatment has been ok.  I'm not 100% sure though.  What have the clinic said about it?  I do want to add that I've been reading your story and I'm so sorry the treatment was abandoned.  Take care and best of luck next time, 

Tracy xx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

rhonda

sorry your tx was cancelled  

my last tx I developed OHSS the day of EC and so my ET was cancelled, and although i had OHSS the clinic are letting me share again - i'm stimming at the mo  
they have reduced my puregon dose after last time - and now we hope for the best. I had to wait for 2 normal periods before i could start again - but on this all clinics vary. 

I'm sure most clinics would let you share again - a reduction in your dose is often all that is needed. Speak to your clinic hun - and good luck. 

ritz.


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hun, Im pretty sure you will be allowed to share again, but you will just be kept under more observation. Its when you under produce that things get a little bit iffy. 

Good luck hun, keeping it all crossed for you. You deserve it. xxxx


----------

